# Tivo upload UK



## dragonlord666 (Nov 2, 2005)

HI Guys
I have a UK tivo (United Kingdom Series 1 Stand-Alone) with software version, 2.5.5a-01-1-023.

I downloaded Videora Tivo Converter but everytime I convert a video I get a file with 0kb.
I've tried all the settings I can think of but nothing.

I did try tivo desktop but this seems to only work on USA tivo's not UK ones.
as do the other tivo upload programs.

now if I can get the video transcoded via VTC I can upload via smartftp so I can play the files on my tivo.

Anyone have any info/idea/information that may help?

TIA

Gaz


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

If you're talking about video extraction, then that's a no-no on this forum. You need to use the 'other place' for that; the one that is a database of deals


----------



## Raisltin Majere (Mar 13, 2004)

Sounds more like he's talking about insertion to me. I'm not aware of any rules against that, so...

I don't know about videora, I remember trying it and it didn't work. But I don't remember why or how it didn't work, sorry.

I have successfully turned mpegs into .tys and uploaded to tivo using tmpgenc and mplex though.


----------



## PaulWilkinsUK (Mar 20, 2006)

cwaring said:


> If you're talking about video extraction, then that's a no-no on this forum. You need to use the 'other place' for that; the one that is a database of deals


 Why is it a 'no-no' ? TiVo is, for want of a better expression, a video recorder. What's so bad about extracting data from your own 'video recorder'. Its not illegal is it ?


----------



## kitschcamp (May 18, 2001)

In the UK, maybe or maybe not. In the US, where the servers are run etc, there is the Digital Millennium Copyright Act.


----------



## dragonlord666 (Nov 2, 2005)

Well Raisltin Majere is correct I'm talking about putting videos ONTO the tivo - and I'm talking more about home movie kinda things, those that I own the copyright to.

Still, seems funny that is USA don't like talk about video extraction but every single program to extract & insert video to tivo will only work on a USA tivo with software 7 or above????

But, let's not get bogged down here, I AM talking about talking about taking a move you own, converting it to a .ty file and then uploading it to a UK tivo.

as I said I have viderora tivo converter but I cannot get it to work, I only get 0kg files
seems others have had problems as well.

anyone have ANY ideas. or maybe links to software they have used - feel free to send me the link privately if you need to.

Gaz


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

dragonlord666 said:


> Well Raisltin Majere is correct I'm talking about putting videos ONTO the tivo - and I'm talking more about home movie kinda things, those that I own the copyright to.


Okay. Fair enough. Sorry! 

I only ever occasionally use the standard AUX SCART input to put stuff onto my Tivo. Never thought about doing it directly via FTP, which is why I got it wrong 

Oh, and the legality of what you are putting on never entered my head  Funny that!


----------



## TIVO_YORK99 (Feb 14, 2001)

PaulWilkinsUK said:


> Why is it a 'no-no' ? TiVo is, for want of a better expression, a video recorder. What's so bad about extracting data from your own 'video recorder'. Its not illegal is it ?


Its not a legal issue, its because the owner of this site doesn't want extraction talk on his site.


----------



## PaulWilkinsUK (Mar 20, 2006)

TIVO_YORK99 said:


> Its not a legal issue, its because the owner of this site doesn't want extraction talk on his site.


Time to start an 'extraction forum' then...


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Erm... there is one already. Refer to my original post


----------



## PaulWilkinsUK (Mar 20, 2006)

cwaring said:


> Erm... there is one already. Refer to my original post


Oh yeah...duh!! Sorry


----------



## Raisltin Majere (Mar 13, 2004)

dragonlord666 said:


> .
> 
> Still, seems funny that is USA don't like talk about video extraction but every single program to extract & insert video to tivo will only work on a USA tivo with software 7 or above????


Not really, tytools, mfsftp and etivo work fine for me.



dragonlord666 said:


> .
> anyone have ANY ideas. or maybe links to software they have used - feel free to send me the link privately if you need to.
> 
> Gaz


This is what I did:

plugged my camcorder into my PC and (I think) used Nero to get the video onto my PC in .mpg

Split the .mpg into elemental streams (video/audio)

used mplex to transcode these into .ty

used mfsftp to upload them to tivo

you can find mplex in the other place (search for "ty enabled mplex" should find it)


----------

